# Vitamins and Supplements sourcing



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

Anyone find a good source in Canada. I buy stuff like Vitamin C in 1kg amounts, and the same with Glucosamine. Get the latter from the vet. But prices up here are very steep. Anyone have a good supplier. Normally I import things, but have been hoping to avoid the drama of importing bags of white powder.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

I use www.supplementscanada.com


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Tom, you get the glucosamine from the Vet, now i know who has been peeing on my Rose Bushes.


----------



## Tom Dl (Feb 15, 2011)

Could be.  I don't have that access though it is a friend of a friend, who has race horses. Thanks for the answers!


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Cal said:


> I use www.supplementscanada.com


+1


----------



## Dave (Apr 5, 2009)

I get my stuff from Prograde from the US. Their vitamins and protein powder are top quality but it is a very expensive choice. I would also like to know if there are good quality products in Canada.

Dave


----------

